
Khan Academy's LearnStorm: A math challenge to help students learn how to learn - gokhan
http://www.learnstorm2016.org/
======
criddell
I'd like to see a challenge to help educators learn how to teach. There's a
lot of variation yet our primary education model is still one teacher
presenting material in one way to 20-30 kids.

~~~
wodenokoto
I believe one of the goals for Khan Academy in schools is to reverse teaching
and homework, so that students watch videos at home and does homework under
teacher supervision in school.

~~~
criddell
Some of my daughters' classes are like that. That's a pretty minor change and
doesn't really alter the model of "everybody learn this the same way at the
same rate".

------
j2kun
Are there any details about what they actually do? This is just a sign up form
with the claim that they reward "hustling."

~~~
dangoor
"Hustle" in LearnStorm is intended to reward productive persistence in
learning how to tackle a new math skill. We don't go into the details of how
we measure that because we want the kids to just do the challenge as they
naturally would.

~~~
j2kun
It looks like it's just a scoreboard on top of the existing Khan Academy.

~~~
dangoor
The leaderboards are built on top of Khan Academy infrastructure, but the
"hustle" calculation is not reflected (or computed, for that matter) anywhere
else on Khan Academy.

------
jonesb6
I feel like the gamification of education is a double edged sword. It can get
rather cheesy and I imagine it would turn some kids off to learning, as I was
from some of the videos / workbooks / whatever I was exposed to in middle
school.

I'd be interested in how effective these approaches are. My faith is in Khan
Academy though, amazing work they're doing.

------
NDizzle
Does anyone know why this is region based? I'm about 40 miles outside of the
Bay Area range that they include and my 4th grader would love it.

~~~
dangoor
It's region based because there are in-person events and effort that goes in
to getting kids signed up. We also have regional sponsors that help provide
prizes and make the events great.

------
electricblue
Any reason why these regions in particular? Seems very rando. Maybe focus on
areas with problems teaching math?

~~~
dangoor
These are regions in which we were able to get sponsors, school district
support, etc.

------
mkertajaya
Any plans to include other areas?

~~~
dangoor
The regions are set for 2016. We may expand in 2017

